# Anyone used the new Ortovox X1



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience with the new X1, since they added the thrid antenna?


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

The orthovox d3 from this year is a pretty good beacon, they upgraded the carring case and it has the 3 antenna system. I got one if you want to try it out. As far as the X1 - is that last year's beacon? I think it is red -I have one but it is out in my truck so i will go take a look. 

If it is the red one I have used them and they are just about as easy as a BCA to figure out and have a bit more range on the signal (just from what I have seen and I have a older bca). Let me know if you want to try one - we should get a day in at the wood anyway mid next week - let me know if you can go. 

I would also like to know if anyone has used the s1 - it looks good but at danm near $700 I would expect a "above and beyond" product.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

nice Neck. I will take you up on that. I think I am in BV next wednesday surveying for the new spot. Maybe we can go after lunch for a quick Wood session....wait that sounded bad...maybe we can session on your wood...wait...ahh forget it...


----------

